# Turbocharging the GA16i



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

First off, don't flame the hell out of this idea, you can call me a dumbass, though I got to thinking as a person with no car, job, or anything to do does. Of couse my thoughts seem to be directing toward what I can do with a B12 Sentra. Of couse turbocharging any vehicle is possible, some more than others. The GA16i seems to be a pretty strong and reliable motor, as most B12's exceed 200,000 miles. I can get the piping done for pretty cheap, Mansfield has an excellent exhaust shop that will do it. My only problem is how will the bottom-end take to boost, I haven't seen any aftermarket rods/pistons/crank, unless the GA16DE and GA16i bottom-ends are interchangable. My only other problem will be the air/fuel ratio. I don't know what the cc/min is on the injector, however I heard injectors can be modified to flow more. With that said, I would like to put the GA16i under boost within a year, but I am only looking for about 200hp, more than enough to be a reliable daily driver and take on long road trips where speeds exceed 70mph. My main goal is more power, reliability, and to keep it a GA16i, mot convert it to MPFI and DOHC. Another question, is there a SOHC 16 valve head for this motor?


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

"let be freaking realistic" heard it from some movie......excuse me.........it's still a 1.599999999 liter. even those Audi 1.8L Turbo are weak so with a 1.6L. But any increase in HP&TQ would be good for the b12. I think 150HP&TQ would be enough to make it really fun to drive since it's so light(for 2 drs)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Some guy in Australia turbocharged his GA16i. I tried going to the site, but they are redoing it right now. The address is www.nissanexa.com, under the galleries, but like I said it's still under renovation right now. It was a junkyard project, he used the turbo off a mitsu I think, and the intercooler off of a turbod ford probe. I think he ran like a 16.7 or something like that. Gotta give the guy props, however it was pretty jimmy rigged looking. I can understand how you get those kinds of ideas, I do too, all the possibilites. I don't think that turboing it is a good idea though. I think that all the money and time you'll spend on that would be better put towards a motor swap or something else. But, if you do decide to do it, everyone here will help out as much as possible. It would be a pretty neat project though.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I just want this B12 to be a more powerful daily driver, but not "jimmy rigged" to all hell. I can get a TD05-16G turbo from a local junkyard for about $100.>Gotta love people totalling DSM's I can have the exhaust manifold made pretty cheap too. I'm just wondering about how well the block can take to a good deal of boost and stronger rods/pistons/better piston rings. Other than that, It wouldn't be too hard, as Ill control the airfuel ratio using a basic piggyback fuel controller.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There is a GA16DE-i with the same TBI as the GA16-i (SOHC). It looks exactly like the GA16DE, but with a Big injector. Excellent upgrade for those not wanting to dump cash into a CA18 or SR20 because it will cost either way whether it be N/A or turbocharged. There is a less expensive way to have fun and unless your pockets are long, I say go for the latter and get the twin GA16 with individual TBI. Cost around $500 engine/tranny!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

The turbo Pulsar GA16i was a guy name Alex in the States. According to him he did not change any of the fuel curves or anything like that since he boost it to 5psi only. He could outrun stock Talon, Eclipse's(turbo). I remember he used a turbo off Probe GT (t25?) and intercooler of MAzda MX-6. Anyhow here is a pic;


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ps... he had an intercooler on it too !!


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm talking out my ass now, because I'm not familiar with older Nissan engines, but I do know that Hotshot now has a turbo kit for the GA16DE. I don't know if that helps you with your question on the GA16i.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the headers hotshot provide actually fit the ga16i.... whos gonna be the 1st to test is the turbo kit for the ga16de,if it will bolt up, on the ga16i ????


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *the headers hotshot provide actually fit the ga16i.... whos gonna be the 1st to test is the turbo kit for the ga16de,if it will bolt up, on the ga16i ????  *


Sounds pretty tempting to me. As soon as I get some cash within the next month, I might give it a shot. Might. I have a 92 Eclipse GSX beckoning me to purchase it for cheap.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i would be tempted to put the thing is i dont have the ga!!... ... you could give a call to hotshot they probably can get you the dimensions so you can mesure whether it clears the block or not... or have them test it on your car


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

All that i'll need is the manifold, the rest of the plumbing I can get done at a local shop. I'm pretty sure it would fit.
BTW, where would I track down the GA16DE-i motor. I don't know what cars they came in. Would it be possible just to swap the heads, or would it be just easier/better/cheap to get the whole motor?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It would be cheaper to buy the whole motor and tranny! I have a friend that has them for like $500-$700 for the engine and tranny and I think shipping is about $100. If interested let me know.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

and that goes in the b12 effortlesly?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

direct bolt


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Uses your existing mounts!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Even though it's DOHC, it"s still TBI, so there would be no extra wiring to do right. I still think having a GA16i turbo would be tight. Just think of the look on someone's face when you pop the hood after you handed their ass to them.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

No extra wiring, just 4 more valves which equates to a few more ponies.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

So I take it doesn't have VTC like the GA16DE. Sound like a plan for a great daily driver since I'm going to getting a MKIII Supra for fun.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Supra? Ouch Sounds expensive.......But if you have the skills to fix it, there you go.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Nah, I'm getting a 89-92. A lot easier to fix than a DSM. Once you worked on a DSM, you can just about work on anything. I just really want a great sports car with a targa top to enjoy this summer with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

hi! good work! well i jst wanna ask how did you put the air filter with the fitting in the carb. did you make it your self..coz i want to change my air filter to.. im from the PHILIPPINES

THANK YOU............it will be a good help to me..


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

un2ni_ice said:


> *hi! good work! well i jst wanna ask how did you put the air filter with the fitting in the carb. did you make it your self..coz i want to change my air filter to.. im from the PHILIPPINES
> 
> THANK YOU............it will be a good help to me.. *


Ummm, I haven't actually done it. Yet at least. I do believe it's just a APC whachamajigger they sell for a Nissan P/U.


----------



## hendricks152003 (Sep 20, 2005)

hey you guys shouldnt talk shit about the ga16i i have it in my 89 sentra and i have a 75 shot of nitrous and it holds up just fine. but you must make sure your air fuel ratio dont lean out and have a set of zex plugs like i have.... i also have a turbo which is about to go on..... ill have more pics at my cardomain site here very soon so if ne one wants to talk to me about what i have done email me at [email protected]r


----------

